
Did Yahoo Just Pave Its Way To Finally Buying AOL? - dwynings
http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/05/19/did-yahoo-just-pave-its-way-to-finally-buying-aol/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web%29
======
jacquesm
Visions of Frankenstein buying 'the mummy'.

Of all takeover targets that Yahoo! could look at _why_ AOL?

There have to be companies out there with a bit more promise. If their traffic
continues to decline at the current rate in 4 years they'll be gone.

